# Long Tankers!  How many are there??



## MrAustralia (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I’m in love!  In love with long tank balloon bicycles…….!

I have do have a question however, a question that can only be answered partially by Google. 

Long tank bicycles, the tank that goes beyond the seat post……  How many long tank bicycles are out there? And what brands are there?

I’m trying to compile a bit of a list, I live in Australia, not many balloon bicycles here. Period.  But that doesn’t stop me thinking and wondering how many are out there…...  I hope to one day add a one or two to my collection (it’s not cheap to get them posted to Australia I can tell you!!)

Can we get together a bit of a list, a list of long tankers…… I’ll start with the limited few I know of and we will let the seasoned professionals fill in the gaps…. 

And please, add pictures if you’ve got them!

•	Rollfast long tank
•	Elgin five star (Other brands did something similar?)
•	SamSco
•	Some Hiawatha’s?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2015)

'41 SamsCo


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2015)

'37 Mercury


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2015)

1940 Shelby Supreme,1938 Huffman LaFrance Super Streamline, 1940 Dayton Mainliner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2015)

Tough act to follow, Marty!
 1940 Murray made Elgin badged Fireston Pilot


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 11, 2015)

Two 1940 Shelby built bicycles. One with Western Flyer badge the other with a Pirate badge. (see avatar)

This style also was available badged Hiawatha and other badges used on Shelby's.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shelby "No-Nose". The shipping expense may not look that bad compared to the purchase price of some of the bikes shown in this thread V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2015)

1941 Peerless..................


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Big Tanks are Cool....*

I own 1 and had 2 others now with other riders....



1941 Elgin Murray built






1941 Dayton Huffman built



1941 Cadet Huffman built
Cost is making it where I can barely afford the "Low End" Big Tank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 12, 2015)

*big tank*

Big tank Firestone


----------



## bike (Jun 12, 2015)

Something to remember- there are lots of brands say sams co/rollfast elgin/mercury----- but only a few manufacturers ie dp harris,shelby, huffman etc


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2015)

bike said:


> Something to remember- there are lots of brands say sams co/rollfast elgin/mercury----- but only a few manufacturers ie dp harris,shelby, huffman etc




I think D.P. Harris is a distributer of Snyder built bikes...or at least the same mfgr that is called both by us bike folk....




This bike originally came with a Big tank. The tank on it is from the 50's  
Snyder, Huffman, Murray, Westfield and Shelby Big Tank Mfgrs....That I know of...still learning....


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2015)

Double Trouble!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2015)

1938 Shelby Speedline Airflo, 1937 Dayton (Huffman built) Super Streamline, and 1938 Firestone (Huffman built) Twin Flex. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2015)

Even though the original post specifically asked for bikes with tanks that stretched past the seat tube.
Some extended tank models only stretched past the head tube.
The Schwinn Aerocycle being one of them and the first of it's kind and the trendsetter that kicked off the styling wars that followed.



1934 Schwinn Aerocycle 1941 Colson Firestone Cruiser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAustralia (Jun 12, 2015)

*Who are the manufacturers?*



bike said:


> Something to remember- there are lots of brands say sams co/rollfast elgin/mercury----- but only a few manufacturers ie dp harris,shelby, huffman etc





Hi all,

GREAT START!!!  There are more out there than I thought!

That was another question I had.

How many of the long tanks are actually “the same bike” as in manufactured by the same company, but with a different badge on it.
Snyder = Sam Sco, Rollfast….. any others?

Murray = Elgin 5 Bar, Firestone pilot, and the 37 Mercury (as in this post) any others here?

Keep them coming guys, really cool!


----------



## bike (Jun 12, 2015)

any hardware store or bike shop tire store department store etc could have custom badges made so the possibilities are endless -one reason badge collecting is a fun sport!


----------



## larock65 (Jun 12, 2015)

*1941 Peerless*

Here's one I had for a bit. Original finish 41 Peerless.​


----------



## jd56 (Jun 13, 2015)

Here is a 46 stamped fork Huffman that I rebuilt and added this tank. Was advised that this was the correct tank for the frame (so I bought it and added it).
This is a Western Flyer badged Huffman.  No idea what model name though. 
This is my only example of a "Long Tank"....and wished I had more [emoji102] 








It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 13, 2015)

*Long tanks*

A few of the huffmans 







 need work always busy


----------



## MrAustralia (Jun 14, 2015)

*I know the tank is wrong but.............*

I Love the 41 Peerless!  Great tank and probably my favorite springer arrangement too (but that's another topic!)

This is my attempt at the Rollfast/Peerless/SamsCo look.  Tank is obviously incorrect (& is actually changed to the correct one now), but it was a cool trial.

Guess I had better find the right frame for the tank in future!! - Well that's exciting!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 14, 2015)

Not a big fan of the '41 rollfast models as the tank crowds the headtube and badge...either go around the headtube all the way or hang back.
Tanks that extended past the seat tube are pretty evenly split... Murray, Shelby, Huffman, HP Snyder YES...Schwinn, Iver, CWC, Colson NO
Not including Silver Kings of course, but they made same fantastic frames that don't need 'em.
Chris


----------



## MrAustralia (Jun 14, 2015)

I get that, still pretty appealing to me!  

The 37 Murray on page 1 of this thread, really nice also, early Murray Long Tanks........ VERY NICE!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hoppy...! And arrow.


----------



## MrAustralia (Jun 22, 2015)

*I just missed another one.......*

Just missed this one on eBay.  DAMN!  I want it!


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2015)

rollfast


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I thought id reboot this thread as I have reached a bit of a (personal) milestone.  This is my hundredth posting (or message).  Yeah its small change compared to some of you, but this is really the ONLY forum I am a part of, and the fact that i've been continually logging in for well over a year shows that its a winning website/forum in my books.  Thanks CABE.

Anyway, since I started this thread in July 2015 I have been lucky enough to take ownership of a few "long tankers" myself.  And to celebrate both the 100th posting and my celebration of the acquired long tank ballooners i thought i'd share it with everyone.  Now, they aint perfect - they all need more adjustments, repairs and alterations.  But they are all fully "rideable" and I enjoy taking them for a ride whenever I can! 

Thanks to everyone that has sold me parts, given me info and replied to my threads.  Your a great bunch and I hope to have many more conversations, purchases and dealings with more of you in the future.

Thanks.  MrA


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 20, 2016)

.........


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 20, 2016)

MrAustralia said:


> *I just missed another one.......*
> 
> Just missed this one on eBay.  DAMN!  I want it!
> 
> View attachment 221658




Well you got it after all...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey my brother from down under.  Congrats on post number 100 and I'm glad you still have the blue beast.  My black and yellow one will be heading over to a friends house soon.  It's still mine for the time being so I'll post my longtanks that are in my current collection.  

*Here are the ones that are long in the back*









*Here are the long in the front*
*

*
*

*


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 20, 2016)

Shelby built Hiawatha Arrow


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 21, 2016)

2 1939 dayton huffmans

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2016)

Updated pic of the Merc. Long reach Pod stem and a comfy Rustjunkie saddle


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

I dig the big tank bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I dig the big tank bikes! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 362592



Show off

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2016)

'39 Rollfast


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2016)

1940 Snell badged Huffman


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 24, 2016)

39 Huffman Airflyte




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 28, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Hey my brother from down under. Congrats on post number 100 and I'm glad you still have the blue beast.




Thanks mate - yes the blue beast has found a good home!

Looking at your collection...... I would definitely like to purchase some other bikes from you in the future!

Sad to see the black/yellow Rollfast heading off??


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 28, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> '39 Rollfast





I wanted this one when it was for sale!!!

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2016)

MrAustralia said:


> Thanks mate - yes the blue beast has found a good home!
> 
> Looking at your collection...... I would definitely like to purchase some other bikes from you in the future!
> 
> Sad to see the black/yellow Rollfast heading off??



The guy who is getting the Black and Yellow rollfast has been bugging me for it since I purchased it. He's always been a fan of vintage bikes but never owned a guy's vintage bike before. He's always taking care me when he builds my motorcycles so it's time that I return the favor


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 25, 2017)

Okay,I'll play,...





Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 25, 2017)

hear you go


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 27, 2017)

To continue on...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 27, 2017)

Fender-over-fork curved seat tube Murray built Elgin version is tops in my book!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 27, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Fender-over-fork curved seat tube Murray built Elgin version is tops in my book!



Is that yours and original paint?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 27, 2017)

Not mine, so I can't speak to the veracity of the original paint or equipment.
.
There are a couple more examples in this old thread:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-long-tank-fender-over.73121/


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Is that yours and original paint?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk






Krakatoa said:


> Not mine, but I do believe it's original paint and a very neat scheme at that!




 Not so sure that's orig paint. I believe that was owned by a local buddy of mine, fellow Caber as well. Been a few years since I saw it, so I might be wrong.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Bikes with long tanks.
I have owned a few; some *longer *than others...
Huffmans and a Elgin by Murray


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 28, 2017)

I will get better shot's, but here is my early to mid 50's Rollfast long tank in the foreground.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 1, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Even though the original post specifically asked for bikes with tanks that stretched past the seat tube.
> Some extended tank models only stretched past the head tube.
> The Schwinn Aerocycle being one of them and the first of it's kind and the trendsetter that kicked off the styling wars that followed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oldnut said:


> *Long tanks*
> 
> A few of the huffmans View attachment 219680View attachment 219681View attachment 219682View attachment 219683 need work always busy
> 
> ...



Awsome bikes dude! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## higgens (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 21, 2017)

One of my favorites has always been my Elgin, Murray built, bent tube, long tank, fenderover. I found the bike approx. 12 years ago, with an overwhelming amount of home paint. 1st pic is as it was when I found it. All original parts have been kept, so the bike can be returned to original if desired.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Happy Friday @oldfart36 
Love your style....


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Even though the original post specifically asked for bikes with tanks that stretched past the seat tube.
> Some extended tank models only stretched past the head tube.
> The Schwinn Aerocycle being one of them and the first of it's kind and the trendsetter that kicked off the styling wars that followed.
> 
> ...



thanks cyclingday for putting these on they are super nice


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 21, 2021)

One year only 1939 Firestone Flying Ace by Huffman..


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2021)

Wow, haven't seen this thread in a while, here's my Murry built Hiawatha toolbox long tank.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 21, 2021)

Murray made Sears Collegiate rat....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 21, 2021)

Newly acquired Western Flyer by Huffy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Newly acquired Western Flyer by Huffy.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2021)

My 1937 Mercury Mono-Pod


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2021)

My Shelbys...


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 22, 2021)

My 3 Elgin long tankers in the middle there. Blue one has the fender over fork, orange has the front cushion hub (name of it is escaping me) and red one is the run of the mill just in nice shape


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 22, 2021)

Long tank Shelbys I've owned over the years.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2021)

1937 Elgin Bluebird.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 23, 2021)

39 Huffman
Western Flyer badge


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2021)

A couple '40 Twin Flex'


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 24, 2021)

Here's one I used to own. It was covered with black paint as yard art.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 24, 2021)

Mercury Pod bike


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 25, 2021)

41 Huffman ....<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/CcFgxa
" title="IMG_7337 copy"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/5644/23760986739_734e0179a2.jpg" width="500" height="387" alt="IMG_7337 copy"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Here one of my favorites


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2021)

Blue Ribbon "4th of July" long tank.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2021)

Not mine 
@Handle Bar Hoarder sold it here on the Cabe for not much monies. If you wanted one you should have grabbed it . Nice ride !


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 16, 2021)

Another Mercury


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Here’s one a little front end heavy, but still long


----------

